# My First Ferragamo - Green Small Studio!



## jaskg144

I am so excited to have finally bought the Studio bag in the beautiful 'Dark Aqua Green' - I can not wait to receive it. I first saw the Studio in person at Amsterdam Schipol about three years ago and was obsessed with the quality and the way it looked. I can't wait for it to arrive. Here are the pictures the SA at the outlet sent    I'll also attach some other pictures in a separate post of all the other Studio bags they have (I requested no black bags)


----------



## jaskg144




----------



## MidAtlantic

Gorgeous!  I'm a huge fan of Ferragamo bags.  They wear like iron, and don't require any babying.  Congrats!


----------



## jaskg144

MidAtlantic said:


> Gorgeous!  I'm a huge fan of Ferragamo bags.  They wear like iron, and don't require any babying.  Congrats!



thank you! I can’t wait to receive it


----------



## Farkvam

Congratulations! It's beautiful. Love my Ferragamo as well.


----------



## Mariapia

What a beauty, jasmyn!


----------



## jaskg144

Farkvam said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful. Love my Ferragamo as well.





Mariapia said:


> What a beauty, jasmyn!



Thank you both! I am so happy with it    the leather is absolutely beautiful and the quality is out of this world!


----------



## jay_que_lyn

jasmynh1 said:


> I am so excited to have finally bought the Studio bag in the beautiful 'Dark Aqua Green' - I can not wait to receive it. I first saw the Studio in person at Amsterdam Schipol about three years ago and was obsessed with the quality and the way it looked. I can't wait for it to arrive. Here are the pictures the SA at the outlet sent    I'll also attach some other pictures in a separate post of all the other Studio bags they have (I requested no black bags)
> 
> View attachment 5283090


Wow! Beautiful color!


----------



## kalilagirl

Gorgeous color! Do you mind sharing how much it is in the outlet? I would like to compare it to our outlet (here in the Philippines), if the prices are not too far off.


----------



## jaskg144

kalilagirl said:


> Gorgeous color! Do you mind sharing how much it is in the outlet? I would like to compare it to our outlet (here in the Philippines), if the prices are not too far off.



I believe it was around £1100!


----------



## kalilagirl

jaskg144 said:


> I believe it was around £1100!


Thank you!


----------

